# MSI Network Genie?



## majkool

Hi,

Like in title.
Software from Realtek for motherboard MSI B75MA-E33.
Link to download: http://www.msi.com/service/download/utility-18187.html

1. Is it good software?
2. I really need it?
3. Does anyone know on what basis does it work - some manual?
4. How to use it properly?
5. "Increased response time" - I should check it or uncheck?
6. "TCP no delay" - I should check it or uncheck?

_Thanks in advance for answers.
Greets, Michael_


----------



## sniper_13

Sounds like a software gimmick of what QOS does in your router to be honest. QOS does a fine job prioritizing your network traffic to its needs, this just seems like it will give you more problems than any good.


----------



## majkool

*sniper_13*

You sure?, because in this software I have some modes "Game, Stream, Browser and Automatic" and in application settings I can prioritize processes "Low, High".

You can install it and check what is that.


----------



## sniper_13

You can do those things with QOS in your router i don't see why you would need an application to do it unless your router didn't support it.


----------



## majkool

*sniper_13*

My Router is: NETGEAR WGR614 v6 so for it I don't need this software?


----------



## majkool

Changed router to T-LINK TL-WR740N and it has only "IP QoS - Control Bandwidth Reasonably", so when it's disabled my router is without QoS yes? and I should use this Network Genie utility or maybe the Windows QoS policy is better?


----------



## Cyberion

If you multitask on your machine, it may help. Say you are watching a video while also gaming online, this app may help prioritize your game over the video. I doubt it makes QOS changes, as there are plenty of compatibility and security concerns with a 3rd party app altering settings on a router. I say try it. If you see noticeable results, keep using it. Otherwise ditch it immediately. MSI isn't known for good software BTW. AfterBurner seems to be the only golden egg in their nest.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

